# Our recent outage 12-03-2008



## wareagle (Dec 3, 2008)

To all,

Our recent outage was due to a server resource issue with the ISP. The host had taken us offline because the site was using too many resources. We believe we have the problem sorted out. Time will tell the tale.

Our sincere apologies for the inconvenience.


Your HMEM team


----------



## dparker (Dec 3, 2008)

WE: Thank you for getting us up and going again. I never really know how much I enjoy this forum until it is unavailable. 
My first instinct is to believe I have screwed up my computer but you fellows fix things up rapidly and it is greatly appreciated.
Thank You
don


----------



## Andy_B (Dec 3, 2008)

WE 

Thanks for the info. I had just completed posting my first build and it went down. Needless to say I was thinking now just what in h+++ did I do. :wall:

You just made me a happy camper. ;D

Andy


----------



## wareagle (Dec 3, 2008)

I will add that is wasn't just me working the issue. Several of us on the HMEM team were involved in this.

The guys that are behind the scenes spend a lot of time taking care of mundane tasks to keep things rolling here. It is a lot of work, and all of us do our part. When something like this happens, we all band together and work the issue to get it resolved. It is much like a think tank. Each of us have areas that we are are strong in, and as a team those talents are utilized to expedite the correction of any issues that arise. 

Again, sorry for the site being down!!! We are hopeful that this was just a glitch!!


----------



## ksouers (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy,
No, it wasn't you. It seems the site is maybe a bit too successful for the hosting company.
They shut it down for what they deemed as HMEM overloading the server. Of course, they don't consider the fact that maybe they have too many web sites running on one wimpy machine.

Don, thank you for the support.

Again, to everyone, our most sincere apologies.

Kevin


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts;o) You guys are awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Wes


----------



## dan s (Dec 4, 2008)

If I may ask, what was the issue (I'm a web developer so you touched on another interest of mine ;D)?


----------



## Maryak (Dec 4, 2008)

For those on the other side of the Oceans, its not the 12th March 2008 but today/yesterday, Dec 3rd 2008.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Dec 4, 2008)

Dan,
The simple answer is the hosting service shut us down. It was not a hack or attack, but a deliberate action by the hosting service.

Bob,
Thanks for clearing that up for our non-American friends. Dates are so often confusing when confronted with an unfamiliar notation.


Kevin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 4, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> The simple answer is the hosting service shut us down. It was not a hack or attack, but a deliberate action by the hosting service.



You probably already know this, but when your ISP starts doing things like this (jerking you around), it's time to find a new hosting service. Been there, done that 3X with my own sites over the years. There's 100's of ISP's out there, so don't feel you owe any loyalty.

Now you know how this ISP reacts when a given site starts getting busy (i.e. growing, more traffic, etc.). Tells you something about their management  They probably host 100's of sites on any given server and don't want a more trafficked site slowing the rest of them down, so what do they do ? Artificially limit this site. Time to move on.

Lessons learned the hard way in my case.

The upside is this site is becoming more popular :big: and that's a GREAT thing !!!

Mike


----------



## wareagle (Dec 4, 2008)

Let not your heart be troubled! Rest assured we'll do what needs to be done to keep things running consitently.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am looking at other server options.

The first notice I was given from the server said they had been watching 
the overload for 2 days and had no choice but to take us offline to stabilize
server.

They couldn't notify us after the 1st day and give us the opportunity to fix it
before pulling the plug on us? ??? 

My contract time with them runs through November of 2009.
That contract says, I prepaid for the service and they would provide it.
We will see where this leads. It's not about money to me at this point... 


Rick


----------



## dan s (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds like some real BS on the part of your provider. did the at least point to a specific script or query the thought cause the alleged problem.




			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> I am looking at other server options.
> 
> The first notice I was given from the server said they had been watching
> the overload for 2 days and had no choice but to take us offline to stabilize
> server.


----------



## ronm (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a relief! I got a message saying I was "FORBIDDEN" when I tried to log on...had me wondering what I did to PO somebody...


----------



## wareagle (Dec 4, 2008)

The thing that really steamed my posterior was that they wouldn't grant us the information we needed to troubleshoot the issue. It will be okay in the end. There are thousands of ISPs out there, and if it comes to it, I will buy a server and I will host it myself if it is what it takes to have reliable service. One way or another, this board will be online for the members! And the ISP that wants to screw us around can take a flying leap...


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 5, 2008)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> The thing that really steamed my posterior was that they wouldn't grant us the information we needed to troubleshoot the issue.



Don't even want to get started on that one. I was reduced to begging and pleading for the $*@(#$ ISP to call me to resolve a problem, since I was getting absolutely nowhere via emails. I pointed out their server had been royally hacked from the root on up, even gave them all the clues they needed to confirm for themselves. They COMPLETELY IGNORED me, took my site off line, and continued to jerk me around till I finally got control of my domain name (big mistake to register a domain name thru an ISP) and moved to a new ISP. 

Had pretty good service there, even had the owner's personal phone number after some minor trouble which he corrected. Next time I had a problem, called them up and got the runaround again. Turned out they were just a shell company at that point (a year+ later) after having sold out to a larger hosting company. The larger company then jerked me around for a while, gave them the benefit of the doubt a bit longer. Then after no resolution and more jerking around, I learned my lesson yet again and moved to yet another host. NO LOVE LOST WITH ANY ISP NOW 



> There are thousands of ISPs out there, and if it comes to it, I will buy a server and I will host it myself if it is what it takes to have reliable service. One way or another, this board will be online for the members! And the ISP that wants to screw us around can take a flying leap...



EXACTLY !! I'm sure you've got some good folks behind the scenes here. If you need opinions on ISP's, browse around here :

www.webhostingtalk.com

one of the better places to look for ISP's.

Don't think you need to resort to your own server, there are reliable places out there. Let them worry about the nuts/bolts while us nuts here enjoy playing with nuts/bolts :big:

Just make sure you have multiple backs of EVERYTHING, site code, and databases.

Mike


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 6, 2008)

Wareagle and all your support team, a big thank you! In a small way I had the same problem recently and changing to another plan was horrendous, so with your massive site I can only imagine. Keep up the good work. You are apprciated :bow:


----------



## shred (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe it's worth declaring a separate web site as a place to go for status if HMEM isn't working. Say rake60.com or something ? If people bookmark that in advance, when they start in with the HMEM-deprival shakes, they can check there to see what's up.


----------



## ksouers (Dec 6, 2008)

Shred,
Good suggestion. That's already in the works...

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## itowbig (Apr 11, 2009)

i realize this is an old post . but i would like to give my thank yous. you guys sure do a lot and expect nothing. i sure hope that all the member appreciate the troubles that you all go though just to keep this site going. i for one know thats a lot of work and it takes you all time and that you could have been doing other things i life that are more profitable or pleasurable. so i really want to THANK YOU for a great place to be.


----------



## myrickman (Feb 3, 2010)

I do web stuff for a museum and we lost our ISP... went to justhost.com .
We got 4 years at $3.45/month- and they host the domain name.... 
Will take 5-6 days to see what happens when the domain name transfers over from Network Solutions..
justhost did give me a temp ftp route to migrate the files to ...cool.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 3, 2010)

How much horsepower and bandwidth does HMEM need? I know people in the colocation business. Small rack mountable servers are cheap these days. Colocation and hosting is also not terrible. It may also be worthwhile to look into virtual hosting.

Please let me know if I can be of assistance.


----------

